# SNES - Your Top 10 Games



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Super Nintendo Entertainment System (SNES), asks Super Family Computer (Super Famicom) in Japan, was released in 1991 as a 16 bit system, 8 bits higher than its predecessor.









What're your top ten?


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

#1 is definitely Final Fantasy III. Probably followed by FFII


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sorry to list so many games. It's hard to come up with a top ten when there's so many great snes games around.

10-Brainlord
9-Rock n Roll Racing
8-Super Ghouls n Ghost
7-Legend of the Mystical Ninja
6-Demon's Crest
5-Act Raiser
4-Skyblazer
3-Shadowrun
2-Secret of Evermore
1-Super Metroid

Almost made the list:

Nosferatu
Front Mission
Metal Warriors
Super Castlevania 4
Blackthorne
Flashback: the quest for identity
Out of this world
Contra 3: the alien wars
Gradius 3
Arcana
Secret of Mana 3
UN Squadron
Legend of Zelda: A link to the past
Spiderman and Venom: Maximum carnage
Mortal Kombat 2
Street Fighter 2:the world warriors
Killer Instinct


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Sorry to list so many games. It's hard to come up with a top ten when there's so many great snes games around.
> 
> 10-Brainlord
> 9-Rock n Roll Racing
> ...


Loved Blackthorne!

1. Final Fantasy VI
2. Super Mario World
3. Super Metroid
4. Super Mario Kart
5. Chrono Trigger
6. Street Fighter II Turbo
7. Donkey Kong Country II
8. Link to the Past
9. Mortal Kombat II
10. Blackthorne


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

1. Final Fantasy III (VI)
2. Chrono Trigger 
3. The Legend Of Zelda: A Link To The Past
4. Earthbound (Mother 2)
5. Final Fantasy II (IV)
6. Super Mario World
7. Super Metroid
8. Super Castlevania IV
9. Super Mario Kart
10. Super Mario RPG


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Final Fantasy 3 (6)
Ogre Battle
Soul Blazer
Final Fantasy 2 (4)
Earthbound
Chrono Trigger
Super Mario World
SimCity
Rock 'N' Roll Racing
Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Populous

It's actually eleven and it's really not in any kind of order except Final Fantasy 3 (6) is first.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Super Mario RPG
Chronotrigger
Earthbound
TMNT: Turtles in Time
Super Castelvania IV
Mega Man X
Zombies Ate My Neighbors
Super Mario World
Super Bomberman 2


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Noticing a lot of similarities with my list.

10. Super Mario World








Mario fans, please don't hate me, but I feel this was the last Mario title that was actually great. The Cape Feather and Yoshi were totally great additions and all but... Yeah, the franchise went downhill for me from here. And that includes all things Mario related. Luigi and Yoshi games. Donkey Kong, Wario, etc. There's only one exception, and it came out two years later and it's below.

9. Mega Man Soccer (Rockman's Soccer)








Not a big soccer (futbol) fan, but this game was great, with great controls, despite the generic sprites and it being such a gimmicky game.

8. Super Mario Kart








Not a racing game fan, but I've always had a soft spot for kart racers. Even all the copies out there. It's just an easy, fun concept, I guess.

7. Mega Man X3 (Rockman X3)








Not the biggest fan of the MMX series, but X3 is probably my favorite.

6. Final Fantasy III (aka VI in Japan)








Don't hate. It's in my top ten list, so be happy. I just liked another SNES FF game moreso.

5. Ninja Gaiden Trilogy








I mean, it's the first three all in one. All being the most iconic of the franchise. Win!

4. Wolfenstein 3D








Do realize this was on PC first, but SNES was its first console, so... Also, spoiler: Robo-Hitler doesn't bite down on his cyanide capsule with Eva Braun, he bites the bullet. Or should I say many bullets.

3. Mega Man 7 (Rockman 7: Showdown of Destinty!)








Great game. Only one for SNES, and it introduces fan-favorites Bass & Treble. Treble being Bass's Rush, he can fuse with him and become this dark angel form. He basically replaces Protoman (Blues) at this point as a mid-boss character throughout certain levels. Love his creation.

2. Final Fantasy II (IV in Japan, and later in the US/EU/AU)
http://www.arts-wallpapers.com/fantasy_art_wallpapers/img1amano3.jpg
This is my favorite 2D Final Fantasy, hands down. So much going on with this story. So many characters that you go through and lose their lives. It's just this emotional storm of action and adventure. Love it. One of my favorite FF games of all time.

1. Chrono Trigger








Hands down, favorite SNES games, favorite Nintendo game, and favorite RPG of all time. Beautiful game.

Not having owned a SNES, I don't have any honorable mention, but do have games that I'd like to have played or would like to play. The Super Star Wars trilogy is a big one. Todd McFarlane's Spawn: The Video Game, SWAT Kats: Radical Squadron, and any of the Marvel and DC exclusives SNES got.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Earthbound
The legend of Zelda A Link to the Past
Illusion of Gaia
Donkey Kong Country
Cubivore


I'll add more later once I think of some more. Maybe.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Earthbound
Chrono Trigger
Super Castlevania 4
Bahamut Lagoon
Final Fantasy VI
Super Mario RPG
Super Mario World 2 Yoshi's Island
Final Fantasy IV
Fire Emblem - Mystery of the Emblem
Star Ocean

There's probably more that I forgot to mention.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've only played Super Bomberman and Super Mario Kart because I never owned one myself, and I don't remember those too well because it's been years.


----------



## hatred89 (Nov 6, 2014)

Chrono Trigger
Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals
Super Mario World
Final Fantasy VI
Mega Man X
Yoshi's Island
Earthbound
The Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past

Such a great gaming console...


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

i think on youtube "watchmojo" has done one for top 10 SNES games but couldnt watch it cos it annoyed me when he called it S-N-E-S


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

In no order

Super Mario 3
A Link to the Past
Mega Man X
Super Metroid
Super Mario World
Donkey Kong Country 2
Mario Kart
Star Fox
Contra 3
Yoshi's Island


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Did anyone play this hidden gem?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Final Fantasy 4,5,6
Chronotrigger
Secret of Mana
Secret of Evermore
Zelda a link to the past
Super Mario world
Donkey kong country
Bahamut Lagoon
7th Saga
Illusions of Gaia
EVO - Search for Eden


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

A Link to the Past
Super Mario Kart
Mario Paint
Megaman X
Donkey Kong Country
Mortal Kombat 2
Tiny Toons
Super Punch Out
Super Metroid
Street Fighter 2


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Final Fantasy 4,5,6
> Chronotrigger
> Secret of Mana
> Secret of Evermore
> ...


I forgot about that one, definitely an all-time favorite. I wanted to play Bahamut Lagoon, but I downloaded an untranslated version about a year ago and then lost interest in finding one in English.

All you tactical RPG fans should give Ogre Battle, it's an awesome game.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

JH1983 said:


> I forgot about that one, definitely an all-time favorite. I wanted to play Bahamut Lagoon, but I downloaded an untranslated version about a year ago and then lost interest in finding one in English.


Its a weird game.. It kind of annoys me to be honest, the 'main' character girl on there is a total flake but the graphics and gameplay is kind of interesting.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

fishstew said:


> i think on youtube "watchmojo" has done one for top 10 SNES games but couldnt watch it cos it annoyed me when he called it S-N-E-S


I don't have a problem with that. I do have a problem when people pronounce it "sness". Seriously, people pronounce it like that, as well as the NES "ness". it drives me nuts.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Its a weird game.. It kind of annoys me to be honest, the 'main' character girl on there is a total flake but the graphics and gameplay is kind of interesting.


I really love the RPG's from that era. I tried to play the version I had, but it didn't really pan out with the whole being unable to read Japanese thing.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Final Fantasy 6
Terranigma
Chrono Trigger
Donkey Kong Country
Secret of Mana
Seiken Densetsu 3
Street Fighter 2
Super Mario World
Dragonball Z: Hyper Dimension
Tales of Phantasia


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

BillDauterive said:


> Final Fantasy 6
> Terranigma
> Chrono Trigger
> Donkey Kong Country
> ...


I've never heard of Terranigma or Seiken Densetsu 3 (Legend of the Sacred Sword 3), but they look fun. Tales of Phantasia holds up, imo. For 16, it looks good. As well as fun. Always wanted to play that one.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't know who can name 20 games

Super Mario Kart
Super Mario world
Turtles in Time
Street fighter 2
Power rangers
Yoshis Safari
Mega Man

That's 7


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

More love for Bubsy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JH1983 said:


> I forgot about that one, definitely an all-time favorite. I wanted to play Bahamut Lagoon, but I downloaded an untranslated version about a year ago and then lost interest in finding one in English.


I have a good translated Rom lying around. Let me know if you'd like it. I'll figure out a way to send it to you.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Did anyone play this hidden gem?


One of my favorite games! A Japanese themed top-down shooter, great audio and colorful visuals...you have saved this thread.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I have a good translated Rom lying around. Let me know if you'd like it. I'll figure out a way to send it to you.


That would be awesome. I'll PM you my email address. Thanks.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

huh said:


> The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
> TMNT: Turtles in Time
> Zombies Ate My Neighbors
> Super Mario World


Heh.. Zombies Ate My Neighbors.. I liked that one, too, although I never really got too far in it.

Add to those the first Super Bomberman (never played the sequels, that I can recall) and Super Mario Kart. Oh, and the WWF series (Super Wrestlemania, Royal Rumble, and Raw).


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JH1983 said:


> That would be awesome. I'll PM you my email address. Thanks.


Just sent it to you 



Just Lurking said:


> Add to those the first Super Bomberman (never played the sequels, that I can recall)


Great game. The sequels are fun too. You should try them out. :yes

It would be awesome to get a 4 player bomberman game going. I bet it would be a blast. But knowing SAS, the plan would fizzle out.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Just sent it to you


I got it. Was just about to reply and say thanks.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> I've never heard of Terranigma or Seiken Densetsu 3 (Legend of the Sacred Sword 3), but they look fun. Tales of Phantasia holds up, imo. For 16, it looks good. As well as fun. Always wanted to play that one.


Terranigma never came out in the U.S, only in PAL territories and Japan. 
I'd only heard of it as an ignorant American about 13 years ago from a ROM site and tried it out in an emulator. Seiken Densetu 3 is the sequel to Secret of Mana so if you liked that, then you'll like this as well. I found this game which was never released outside Japan because its ROM was translated into English also around the year 2000 and I'd emulated it.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

BillDauterive said:


> Seiken Densetu 3 is the sequel to Secret of Mana so if you liked that, then you'll like this as well. I found this game which was never released outside Japan because its ROM was translated into English also around the year 2000 and I'd emulated it.


I think I tried to play that but it didn't make much sense, think I got a weird port of it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

NoHobbies said:


> I don't know who can name 20 games
> 
> Super Mario Kart
> Super Mario world
> ...


Super Mario Kart was fun. So was Turtles in Time.

Which Mega Man? 4-7 were for SNES.



AussiePea said:


> More love for Bubsy.


 Ah, Bubsy. Didn't get as much respect as Sonic or Earthworm Jim, but he was fun. He was like playing an original Looney Tunes character. Like if you'd fall off something, you'd accordion, and things like that. I remember it being hard, though. Can't remember which one I played. First or second. There was a 3D too, just like Earthworm Jim. Never played Earthworm Jim 3D, though I'd like to, despite the bad reviews.



Just Lurking said:


> Heh.. Zombies Ate My Neighbors.. I liked that one, too, although I never really got too far in it.
> 
> Add to those the first Super Bomberman (never played the sequels, that I can recall) and Super Mario Kart. Oh, and the WWF series (Super Wrestlemania, Royal Rumble, and Raw).


Never played Zombies Ate My Neighbors. Cult classic. I'd love to play it.

I've never been a Bomberman fan. I'm in the minority. Everyone who plays Bomberman loves that series.



BillDauterive said:


> Terranigma never came out in the U.S, only in PAL territories and Japan.
> I'd only heard of it as an ignorant American about 13 years ago from a ROM site and tried it out in an emulator. Seiken Densetu 3 is the sequel to Secret of Mana so if you liked that, then you'll like this as well. I found this game which was never released outside Japan because its ROM was translated into English also around the year 2000 and I'd emulated it.


Damn. My comp can't handle an emulator. I tried once, so that I could play a mod'ed to English version of Sweet Home, but I couldn't get it to work.  I need a desk top, probably. Laptop's, at least ones like mine, are too weak to handle that kind of stuff.


----------



## willowmore (Nov 28, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> Noticing a lot of similarities with my list.
> 
> 10. Super Mario World
> 
> ...


*Wolfenstein 3D*

Ahh! I remember watching my dad play this game on PC a really long time ago. Maybe not the best way to spend father-daughter-time (and not very conducive to communication) and I think he swore at the screen and hit the keyboard a lot but... good times :b (Those graphics, though... I'm proud of humanity for coming such a long cyber way.)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

willowmore said:


> *Wolfenstein 3D*
> 
> Ahh! I remember watching my dad play this game on PC a really long time ago. Maybe not the best way to spend father-daughter-time (and not very conducive to communication) and I think he swore at the screen and hit the keyboard a lot but... good times :b (Those graphics, though... I'm proud of humanity for coming such a long cyber way.)


Haha! Yea, Wolfenstein 3D was clunky. Movement and A.I. stamina and smarts. Like, you could sometimes shoot and not do enough damage using an entire clip from a machine to a guard. And then! On your second life/second try, the same guard is taken out in 2 or 3 bullets.  The game wasn't solid, but it was great for its time.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Super Mario RPG
Super Star Wars
Super Mario World
Super Mario Bros 3
Super Mario Kart
Donkey Kong Country
Chrono Trigger
Mega Man X
Congo's Caper
Street Fighter 2


----------

